# Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

## danscho

Ich wünsche euch heute allen Frohe Weihnachten.......

lasst euch gut beschenken *gg*

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum. 

Frohe Weihnachten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cpt_McLane

ja, frohe Weihnachten an alle...

Und von den Verwandten nicht zu sehr stressen lassen...

 *Onkel Hotte wrote:*   

> Hell erleuchtet sind die Gassen,
> 
> still und starrlich ruht der See.
> 
> Auf den tief verschneiten Straßen
> ...

 

----------

## rukh

Von mir ebenfalls an alle fröhliche Weihnachten.

----------

## b3cks

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Freaks!   :Wink: 

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Von mir auch, Fröhliche Weihnachten ihr Gentooler.

----------

## manuels

Ich reihe mich auch mal ein.

An alle Christen: Frohe Weihnachten, an alle Juden: Frohes Chanukka!

An alle Moslems, andere Religionen und Atheisten: Frohe Ferien!

----------

## joachimr

Frohe Weihnachten

----------

## toskala

merry xmas und hoffentlich is der wahnsinn bald vorbei  :Smile: 

----------

## hambuergaer

... wollte ich einfach mal jedem an dieser Stelle wünschen   :Cool: 

----------

## -rulez-

DANKE.....

Und das selbe wünsch ich dir und allen anderen auch...

----------

## schotter

danke schön, gleichfalls

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wünsche ich euch auch allen.Ebenfalls möchte ich mich für den sehr guten Support bedanken! Sowas ist nicht in jedem Forum selbstverständlich!

----------

## ph03n1x

Dem schliess ich mich an. Alles gute und auf ein noch besseres 2006  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

Auch von mir alles Gute, aber erstmal nur für Weihnachten. Der gute Rutsch hat noch ne Woche Zeit  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## chilla

Ich hasse weihnachten, desshalb wünsch ich euch auch kein frohes  :Razz: 

Aber ich wünsche euch eine erholsame zeit und feiert ordentlich ins neue Jahr rein  :Smile: 

----------

## MALON3

forhe weihnachten! und ab vom der familien party in die city  :Smile: 

schönen und hoffentlich besinliche weihnahcten...

gruß

----------

## tobiasbeil

vielen dank. dir auch.

EUCH ALLEN auch.

und nochwas:

nicht freiheit, sondern GESUNDHEIT ist das wichtigste im leben.

bye.

----------

## smg

dito   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nic0000

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Auch von mir alles Gute, aber erstmal nur für Weihnachten. Der gute Rutsch hat noch ne Woche Zeit .

 

Sehe ich genau so!

Ansonsten:

Euch allen auch ein besinnliches Weihnachten.

----------

## amne

Ins Diskussionsforum verschoben.

Schöne Weihnachten allerseits!

Zweiten Thread angehängt --Earthwings

----------

## dertobi123

Ich schliesse mich den Grüßen mal an: Frohe Weihnachten, alle miteinander!

----------

## Roller

Schöne Weihnachten zusammen!

----------

## kobler

Hallo Leute,

wünsche euch allen frohe weinachten und schöne feiertage................

macht alle weiter so, 

gentoo --> das beste was mir im leben passiert ist....

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich wünsche euch ebenfalls schöne Festtage.

Auf das wir nächstes Jahr von grösseren Bugs verschont bleiben und Gentoo weiterhin unsere Lieblingsdistri sein wird  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

```
                                     .

                        .       *

                              |         *

                   .    *         .            *

                                          /

                *      .       ,    *          .    *

                               `;.

                      *   -      ;:,   -    *     -   .

              .  -               ,:;:,

                     .          ,:;%;;:,           *

                          /    ::;%#%;::   *    .

                   *           ::;%#%;:'

                                `:%#%'  .   .,,.

                         *    .    #     .,sSSSSs

                                   #  .,sSSSSSSSS

                                .,sSSSSSSSSSSSS'

                           .,sSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs,

                       .sSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

                       sSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS'

                       `SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS'

                       sSSSS;nww;SSS;mwwwn;SSSSs

                       `SSS;nnw;sSSSs;wwwnnn;SSSs

                      .sSS;nnnw;SSSSS;wwwnnn%;SSS

                     .SSSS;nnnww;SSS;mwwwnnn%;SS'

                     SSSSS;nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                     `SSS'%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwGENTOOwwwnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwFOREVERwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

                        ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

      ,                 ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;

   .,;;;,.,;            ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmwwwnnn%%;        ;     ;

     `;;;;,;;;,.,;      ;%%nnnwwwmmmmmnnnnnn%%;  ,    .;;,.,;;;.

      ;;;;;;;;,;;;;;,., ;%%nnnnnnnnn;,ooo,;n%%;   ;;;;;,;;,;;,;;;,.

      ;'   `;;;;;;,;;;;.;%%nnn;,ooo,;OOOOO;n%%;  .;;,;;;;;;;;;;,;;'',

            ;'  ';;;;,;;,...   OOOOO;`OOO'..,,;,;;,;;;''';;;''';;'

                  ';;'    '''''`OOO'OOooo' ''' ;'   '     '     '

                   '         ;,.,;, `OOO'

                         ;,.;;';;;';,;.

                     ;,.;;';;;;;;;;;;;'

                   .,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'

                     ';'  ';'   ';;                  Holly by Gilo94'
```

----------

## rc

Schliesse mich ebenfalls an: Frohe Weihnachten und alles gute.  :Smile: 

----------

## Raistlin

Auch von mir: Frohe Weihnachten.

@kobler: "Newbie-Euphorismus"   :Razz:  ?

Für mich gilt: Gentoo: die beste Linux-Distribution, die ich kenne - doch das beste, das mir in meinem Leben passiert ist??

----------

## klemi

Ich wünsche auch allen Frohe Weihnachten.

Vielen Dank für die netten Leute hier.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe zwei Weihnachtsgeschenke von Gentoo-Linux bekommen:

GLX(OpenGL) wird mit dem neuesten Xorg-Build wieder installiert

UDEV-078/079 arbeitet wieder mit HAL zusammen, läd die Firmware korrekt und erstellt im laufenden Betrieb wieder Devices

Ansonsten prollen wir mal mit unseren Weihnachtsgeschenken  :Wink: 

50 Euro und ein paar Tafeln weiße Schokolade

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ansonsten prollen wir mal mit unseren Weihnachtsgeschenken 
> 
> 50 Euro und ein paar Tafeln weiße Schokolade

 

Na aber gerne doch  :Smile: 

- Schweizer Autobahn Vignette (Damit ich auch Morgen noch kraftvoll in den nächsten Stau schleichen darf)  :Very Happy: 

- Swatch YNB400 Armbanduhr

- Fémina Pralinen von Nestlé

- Das Glück, gesund zu sein  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

Wo sind die Mods denn?   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-415967.html

----------

## amne

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Wo sind die Mods denn?  
> 
>  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-415967.html

 

Betrunken weil sie ein 6er Träger Bier bekommen haben und das gemeinsam getrunken.

Habe die beiden Threads zusammengewürfelt.  :Smile: 

----------

